# 肥胖



## Unkotare (Jul 24, 2016)

Among its many demographic challenges, China now has an obesity problem almost as bad as America's. Everyone knows the old saying "be careful what you wish for," but nobody heeds it. 






As Obesity Rises, Chinese Kids Are Almost as Fat as Americans


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

You believe that?  I don't. 

Latest photos of Chinese military marching in parade.....












Top shape.  Every single one of them.  Obesity is a slow downward spiral which happens in "generations" not a sudden news report as you are attempting to pull off here.  No sign of obesity and these are young man - not a single one is even close to obesity.  






The dying rooms - Chinese babies / toddlers die from malnutrition.......
The dying rooms: Chinese orphanages adopt a 'zero population growth policy'  | PRI

Zeng Yuan, a baby girl born on 25 October 1991, was admitted to the orphanage on 30 November 1991 weighing a bouncing 4.5 kilogram… [but] was marked down as a “monitor intelligence” case. Three days later, implausibly enough, her physician recorded that she was suffering from “second-degree malnutrition.” By 12 December, she was “listless,” showed “poor response to external stimuli,” and her subcutaneous fat layer had vanished, The next day she was diagnosed as suffering from “congenital maldevelopment of brain,” The doctor ordered the nursing staff to “take measures in accordance with the symptoms,” followed as usual by a complete blank on the medical records, Two weeks later, Zeng died, ostensibly of “congenital maldevelopment of brain function” and “total circulatory failure.”1

When these damning records were reprinted in a 394—page Human Rights Watch/Asia report last month, they were condemned as “sheer fabrication” by a staffer at the Shanghai Children's Welfare Institute. Foreign journalists were hastily invited to tour the carefully spruced up orphanage, where they heard Han Weicheng, the former director of the orphanage under whose tenure the worst abuses were said to have occurred, assert that “a very detailed investigation [by Shanghai authorities] revealed that none of the charges [of mistreatment and neglect of children] were true.”2“Completely baseless,” chimed in China's governing State Council.

Baseless these charges are not. There is mounting evidence that the practice of letting unwanted children die of starvation and neglect is not limited to Shanghai, but is found in orphanages nationwide. As early as 1993 the _South China Morning Post_ published photos and an account of “dying rooms” at an orphanage in Nanning in Guangxi Province. Staff members told the Hong Kong newspaper that 90 percent of the baby girls who arrived at the orphanage died there. When a British journalist paid a call on the orphanage three months later, conditions had not improved:

_The scene in the shabby upstairs room of what is little better than a squalid hovel is utterly heartbreaking, Nineteen newborn infants, crammed four and jive to each rusty cot, lie sleeping on filthy mattresses, their tiny heads peeping out over torn blankets .… This is the place they call the Dying Room… Mr. Lin [Jijie, the director of the orphanage] says the orphanage has its own doctor; but no one ever knew where to find him. So the babies die of problems which could easily be remedied .… “Ten percent a month die at least. That's quite normal,” he said, matter-of-factly._3

_______
Chinese government is anything but normal.  They starve their own orphans to death.  What kind of government could commit such atrocities against children?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

The truth about China:  

Honorable Chairman, members of this committee: My investigation in China began on September 27, 2001. With three others — two translators and a photographer — our investigation lasted a total of four days.

During this time, we had the opportunity to interview many women about methods of family planning which are enforced in their county. Some choked back tears as they told of the abuse they suffer as a result of coercive policies of family planning, while others flocked to tell us their stories of coercion.

The interviews we conducted were recorded in notebooks, on audio and videotape, and additional photographic evidence was obtained. The abuses we documented during this investigation are recent, ongoing, rampant, and unrelenting, And they exist in a county where the United Nations Population Fund claims that women are free to determine the timing and spacing of pregnancy.

*Too Young*
On the first day of our investigation, we interviewed women in a family planning clinic about a mile from the county office of the UNFPA. We interviewed a 19-year-old there who told us she was too young to be pregnant according to the unbending family planning policy. While she was receiving a non-voluntary abortion in an adjacent room, her friends told us that she indeed desired to keep her baby, but she had no choice, since the law forbids it.

At another location not far from there, a woman testified that she became pregnant despite an earlier attempt by family planning officials to forcibly sterilize her. That attempt failed. She became pregnant, and was forcibly sterilized a second time by family planning doctors and officials. Had she refused, she told us on videotape, then family planning crews would have torn her house down.

*The “Black” Children*
We were told of efforts by many women to hide their pregnancies from government officials, in an attempt to escape forced abortion, so they could give birth to a child they desired. We were told of women having to hide their children, to escape retribution from officials for not having an abortion. We were told of the many so-called “black” children in the region who are born out of accord with local birth regulations. We were told of the punishments inflicted on those who wish to freely determine for themselves the timing and spacing of pregnancy.

We were told of the non-voluntary use of IUDs and mandatory examinations so that officials can ensure that women have not removed IUDs in violation of policy, and the strict punishments which result from non-compliance with this coercive and inhumane policy.

*Fines for Babies*
One woman we interviewed had heroically escaped forced abortion by hiding in a nearby village. As a result, she testified, three people in her mother’s family, and six people in her mother-in-law’s family were arrested and thrown into prison. They were released after four months imprisonment, only after a crippling fine — of 17,000 RMB, (about $2,000 US), equal to about three years’ wages — was paid to family planning officials. Today this woman must pay another 17,000 RMB before her child can be legally registered and permitted to attend school. And when her relatives were in jail, the Office of Family Planning sent a crew of officials armed with jack-hammers to their homes. They destroyed their homes and belongings with jack — -hammers.

All interviews were conducted within a few miles from a UNFPA office, in a county where UNFPA contends that coercion does not exist. In a county where UNFPA claims that only voluntarism prevails, we were told by a victim of abuse that family planning policies involving coercion and force are stricter today than ever before.

*UNFPA’s Assists*


Woman & Child Abuse in China | PRI


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

“Reports that the Chinese Party-State has ended its practice of forcibly aborting women pregnant in violation of the one-child policy are premature,” says Steven Mosher, President of the Population Research Institute.

Mosher, who blew the whistle on forced abortions in China back in 1980, points out that “The Chinese Party-State has asserted for over three decades that the one-child policy is ‘entirely voluntary.’ But this assertion of ‘voluntarism’ is no more true now than it was when I saw women who were five, seven, and even nine months pregnant held down on the operating table and aborted. Women continue to be arrested, aborted, and sterilized against their will _at this very moment_.”

The claim that China has ended its cruel and inhuman practice of forced abortions originates with All Girls Allowed (AGA), which reached this conclusion after learning that a Chinese government “document [was issued] to Family Planning offices that bans forced abortion and sterilization."

“I do not doubt that such a document was issued,” maintains Mosher. “Indeed, I expected that the Chinese government would engage in exactly this kind of damage control. After all, the recent spate of adverse publicity generated by blind activist Chen Guangcheng’s flight into exile, and Feng Jianmei’s brutal forced abortion at seven months gestation, has made hundreds of millions of people around the world and inside of China aware of its crimes against humanity. The Chinese Party-State, which is responsible for such criminal acts, has lost face, and is now trying recover.”

“Coercion will continue,” Mosher went on. “How will officials successfully extort huge fines from women and their families for violating the one-child policy if they can’t threaten women with forced abortion and sterilization for not paying up?

This latest document will no more end forced abortion than did the 2002 Population and Family Planning Law of the People's Republic of China, Article 4 of which directed population control officials to "enforce the law in a civil manner, and [they may] not infringe upon legitimate rights and interests of citizens."

Forced abortions and other abuses won't end,” notes Mosher, “until the Chinese Party-State not only abandons the one-child policy, but abandons its Maoist-Marxist belief that it has the right to control the reproduction of human beings under a state plan.


Forced Abortions Continue in China, Steven Mosher Says | PRI


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

*China's ability to feed its people questioned by UN expert*
*



*

Shrinking arable land making it harder to maintain agricultural output, says Olivier De Schutter, as food prices rise in China.

With memories still fresh of the famines that killed tens of millions of people in the early 1960s, the Chinese government has gone to great lengths to ensure the world's biggest population has enough to eat, but its long-term self-sufficiency was questioned by UN special rapporteur on the right to food, Olivier De Schutter.

"The shrinking of arable land and the massive land degradation threatens the ability of the country to maintain current levels of agricultural production, while the widening gap between rural and urban is an important challenge to the right to food of the Chinese population," said De Schutter at the end of a trip to China.

He told the Guardian his main concern was the decline of soil quality in China because of excessive use of fertilisers, pollution and drought. He noted that 37% of the nation's territory was degraded and 8.2m hectares (20.7m acres) of arable land has been lost since 1997 to cities, industrial parks, natural disasters and forestry programmes.

Further pressure has come from an increasingly carnivorous diet, which has meant more grain is needed to feed livestock. The combination of these factors is driving up food inflation. In the past year, rice has gone up by 13%, wheat by 9%, chicken by 17%, pork by 13% and eggs by 30%.
China's ability to feed its people questioned by UN expert

The real story?  Food prices are skyrocketing in China and people cannot afford to eat as they do here in the USA.   The children in your photograph must be children of the Communist leaders there.  The 1% usually look Kim Jong Il and his hefty son (now leader of NK) while you'd be hard pressed to find any obese children in NK - same holds true for China unless their parents are part of the 1%.  Communism is the scourge of the earth.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Someone doesn't seem to understand that China and North Korea are different countries.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

Someone doesn't seem to understand both nations are communist to the core.  One doesn't hide it, the other one does. Stop believing everything the Chinese tell you Unkotare.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Someone doesn't seem to understand both nations are communist to the core.  One doesn't hide it, the other one does. Stop believing everything the Chinese tell you Unkotare.




Have you ever been to China, headcase?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

The ignorance, stereotyping, and illogic on display from bullfrog here is remarkable.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Among its many demographic challenges, China now has an obesity problem almost as bad as America's. Everyone knows the old saying "be careful what you wish for," but nobody heeds it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is a reality that China, like the US, needs to address somehow.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> You believe that?  I don't.
> 
> Latest photos of Chinese military marching in parade.....
> 
> ...







Holy crap. Are you for real? This is one of the most egregious offenses against logic seen even here in some time. A nation is facing a problem with obesity and bullfrog the headcase responds with "That can't be true! Look, here's a picture of a thin person!" Can you really be this fucking stupid?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

China: Obesity 'explosion' in rural youth, study warns - BBC News


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Explosion in childhood obesity in China ‘worst ever’, expert says of new study findings


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/obesity-rates-skyrocket-china-s-rural-kids


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

China's childhood obesity 'explosion' blamed on Western diet


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Fat China: how are policymakers tackling rising obesity?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Can Arnold Schwarzenegger Persuade China To Eat Less Meat?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Bullfrog is also apparently unaware that the one-child policy has ended. There is plenty to criticize the PRC over (to say the least), but this fruitcake and his spam is the mere indulgence in personal insanity.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Someone doesn't seem to understand both nations are communist to the core.  One doesn't hide it, the other one does. Stop believing everything the Chinese tell you Unkotare.
> ...


Are you telling me that I must travel to China to know for sure that what you are telling us here is nonsense?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bullfrog is also apparently unaware that the one-child policy has ended. There is plenty to criticize the PRC over (to say the least), but this fruitcake and his spam is the mere indulgence in personal insanity.


When the debate is lost slander becomes the tool of the loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...




I asked "Have you ever been to China, headcase?" Answer the question.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bullfrog is also apparently unaware that the one-child policy has ended. There is plenty to criticize the PRC over (to say the least), but this fruitcake and his spam is the mere indulgence in personal insanity.
> ...




Are you or are you not aware that the one-child policy has ended?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 28, 2016)

THE propaganda message, scrawled in white paint on the side of a wood-frame house, could hardly be more blunt: “Cure stupidity, cure poverty”. The cure for both, in one of China’s poorest counties, seems to be a daily nutritional supplement for children. 

At a pre-school centre in Songjia, as in more than 600 other poor villages across China, children aged three to six gather to get the stuff with their lunch. If China is to narrow its urban-rural divide, thousands more villages will need to do this much, or more. 

Widespread malnutrition still threatens to hold back a generation of rural Chinese.

China used to have more undernourished people than anywhere in the world except India: about 300m, or 30% of the population in 1980. 

Economic growth has pulled half of them out of poverty and hunger. But that still leaves about 150m, mainly in the countryside. Out of 88m children aged six to 15 in the poorest rural areas, around a third suffer from anaemia because of a lack of iron, according to survey data. Iron deficiency can stunt brain development, meaning many of these children will grow up ill-equipped to better their lot. 

“They are far behind compared with urban kids,” says Lu Mai, secretary-general of China Development Research Foundation (CDRF), a government-run charity. Mr Lu and other experts have been prodding the government to do more. 

The state subsidises school lunches for 23m children in the 680 poorest counties, as well as nutritional supplements for hundreds of thousands of babies. It is not enough.
http://www.economist.com/news/china...er-nourished-same-time-chubby-little-emperors
Even where children get the calories they need—as most do in rural China—they are not being fed the right things. In one study of 1,800 infants in rural Shaanxi province in China’s north-west, 49% were anaemic and 40% were significantly hampered in developing either cognitive or motor skills. 

Fewer than one in ten were stunted or wasting, meaning that in most cases the problem was not lack of calories, but lack of nutrients.

China shares this affliction with much of the developing world. But it has the resources to respond. Parents have the means to feed their babies properly. And with a relatively modest investment, the government could do a better job of improving childhood nutrition. The difficulties lie in educating parents—and officials.

“Babies are probably 50% malnourished” in poor rural areas, says Scott Rozelle, co-director of the Rural Education Action Programme (REAP), a research outfit at Stanford University which has done extensive tests on anaemia in rural China. 

“But almost no mums are malnourished.” Mr Rozelle says that in one of his surveys rural mothers showed a better understanding of how to feed pigs than babies: 71% said pigs need micronutrients, whereas only 20% said babies need them.

Mr Lu’s charity and REAP argue that a nutritional supplement called _ying yang bao_ should be available to rural mothers. 

A powdery concoction of soyabeans, iron, zinc, calcium and vitamins, it is supposed to be sprinkled on food once a day. Each packet costs less than one yuan (16 cents) to produce and one yuan to distribute, paid by the government.

http://www.economist.com/news/china...ition-it-still-threatens-hold-back-generation


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Well?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 28, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Well?


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2016)

No answer, of course...


----------

